# Best way to cook a lot of Amberjack



## Sushi Express (Nov 12, 2007)

Need help with an easy yet tasty way to cook about 40 pounds of AJ fillets.

Last 2 trips have filled my freezer, so I thought fish would be nice for the potluck Thanksgiving at work.

All the fillets have skin on them, so I think either bake or grill.

Any recipes or suggestions will help.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Its realgood blackened


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Look at the recipe section and look at my pecan crust with the sauce that will be good. Pull the worms out of it and grill it up. Put some lemon butter ontop and your set.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

bacon wrapped steaks on the grill are great...or see Wade's tuna dip thread...it is VERY good that way....


----------

